# CPC-A seeks full time entry level position St. Petersburg, FL area.



## gailmatias@hotmail.com (Mar 28, 2011)

Certified January 2011.  Looking for entry level position to start my new career.  
Thanks, Gail

PROFESSIONAL PROFILE
Conscientious, productive, solutions-driven professional with a strong understanding of the importance of accurate claims processing. Strong leadership, mentoring, and interpersonal skills. Attention to detail and organizational skills essential in generating revenue for the medical practice. Focus on thoroughness and accuracy. Uses sound judgment and maintains a strict level of confidentiality.


SKILLS SUMMARY
•	Highly organized with keen ability to stay up to date on details and tight deadlines.
•	Talented time manager able to prioritize and expedite multiple projects      simultaneously in fast paced environments.
•	Resourceful, dependable and loyal â€“ willing to go above and beyond to achieve desired results.
•	Self-motivated with strong problem-solving skills.
•	Effective communicator, building positive relationships with management, clients, and staff.
•	Strong verbal, written and interpersonal communication skills.
•	Experienced and competent in standard office functions.

QUALIFICATIONS
ICD-9-CM • HCPCS • CPT • Introduction to ICD-10-CM • Medical Terminology • Anatomy & Physiology HIPAA • Government Payers • Medicare • Medicaid • Third- Party Payers • UB-04 Electronic Medical Records (EMR/EHR) • MS Office • Worker's Compensation
Managed Care (HMO, PPO, and POS) • MEDISOFT Proprietary Software • Office Management Insurance Claim Processing • Insurance Billing Procedures • Payment Posting 
Medical Office Procedures including Scheduling Appointments, Insurance Verification, Collecting Co-Payments and Deductibles • QuickBooks

EDUCATION
Ultimate Medical Academy, Tampa, FL 
Medical Billing & Coding, 2010
Includes medical terminology, anatomy and physiology, disease processes, surgical procedures, life cycle of an insurance claim, health care settings, health care payers, procedure and diagnosis coding from medical records, reimbursement systems, facility billing, keyboarding, word processing, medical practice management systems, and life skills for success.
CPC-A Certification January 2011
	GPA 4.00 â€“ Received various Academic and Perfect Attendance Awards
	Graduated High Honors â€“ Alpha Beta Kappa National Honor Society
Johnson & Wales University, Providence, RI
	A.S. in Hotel and Restaurant Management, 1983
Salem Job Training, Salem, MA
	Certificate in Word Processing and General Office Duties

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
Total Realty Services, Inc., Madeira Beach, FL						         
2004-2010
Community Association Accounting Bookkeeper
•	Provided full accounting services for multiple companies/condominium associations.
•	Duties included monthly preparation of reconciled bank statements and financial reports.
•	Collected and received assessments and charges.
•	Followed-up on past due accounts and liens and referred collection matters to the law firm.
•	Accounts receivable and Accounts payable.
•	Maintained Association records in good order.
•	Prepared and mailed correspondence and reports as requested.
•	Readied financial records for title companies and Realtors as needed. 

Watson Realty Corp., Deland, FL								         
2003-2004
Realtor
•	Consulted with buyers and sellers to determine residential housing needs, provide guidance, and serve as intermediary during the contract negotiation, financing, purchase and closing process.
•	Managed client base for the West Volusia area.
•	Cultivated new business through aggressive marketing.
•	Performed research to keep abreast of market conditions and factors that influenced property values.

Nothing Particular, Inc., DeBary, FL							         
2002-2003
Office Manager
•	Provided support to President/Interior Decorator.
•	Consulted with clients in regards to retail sales.
•	Maintained accounts receivable, accounts payable and payroll using QuickBooks.
•	Multi-tasked position allowing for on-site assistance in faux painting techniques and creating custom window treatments.

ERA Egram Group, Orlando, FL								         
2000-2002
Administrative Assistant
•	Assisted broker/investor with general office management.
•	Performed searches within the MLS system and served as an intermediary during contract negotiations, financing, purchase and closing process.

ADDITIONAL PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
Prudential Crain Realty, Hudson, NH â€“ Realtor						         
1997-2000
A Home Away From Home, Hudson, NH â€“ Director					         
1995-1997
K.J. Quinn & Company, Inc., Malden, MA â€“ Office Support Assistant			         1991-1995
Dilyn, Inc., Stoneham, MA â€“ Director of Housekeeping					        
1989-1991
Copley Plaza Hotel, Boston, MA â€“ Public Area Manager					         
1987-1989

MEMBERSHIPS AND AFFILIATIONS
American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), # 01169090
Manchester/Nashua Board of Realtors
West Volusia Board of Realtors
National Association of Realtors


----------

